# Check out this awsome singer!



## PrimoUomo (Jul 7, 2013)

He was a natural soprano and later alto. His voice never broke and his name is Paolo Abel do Nascimento.

Simply the most amazing and interesting voice i'd ever heard...

Sad that he died in 1992


----------

